
Top Ten Reasons You Should Quit Facebook - gamechangr
https://gizmodo.com/5530178/top-ten-reasons-you-should-quit-facebook
======
DrScump
Does Gizmodo miss the irony that they themselves put a _Facebook share button_
at the bottom of this article?

------
pinewurst
This is a 2010 article.

